# Chartering in La Paz



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We are tentatively planing a sailing charter out of La Paz in late March with Moorings. Can anyone share experiences with provisioning and sailing venue including anchorages?

Thanks, Roger


----------

